# Good price for embroidery



## true genius (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi,

For those experienced - is $.35 per 1,000 stitching and $2.00 per 1,000 digitizing a good price for embroidery? What's a good average cost for this service?

Thanks!


----------



## denimcy (Jan 27, 2007)

1000 stich costs 35 ykr in turkey means 24 cent in turkey


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would say the price is good. Its way cheaper than we are. I would aslo say to ask about getting a sample or send a file already digitized to see their quality.


----------



## true genius (Jun 9, 2006)

Great, thanks! We already got a sample and it's pretty nice. It's very different than what we will be doing, however, so I want to get a sample of that. I just need to know a good cost. I have no idea what a fair price is for something like this. Your info really helps. Thanks!


----------

